# Is this the perfect Motor for overclocking?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

nesto said:


> I have a watercooled Industrial Motor in my storage and read here in the forum that is very popular now overclocking such machines!
> What is max rpm for this motor type(industrial)
> Look the type-plate,and what means S2 15
> triangle good?
> ...


I don't know about the suitability of this motor for higher speed, but the "S2 15" probably means that the nameplate rating (power output) is valid for intermittent operation of 15 minutes, starting at ambient temperature and reaching rated temperature in 15 minutes, class H (180ºC). The triangle typically refers to delta connected 3 phase.


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

nesto said:


> I have a watercooled Industrial Motor in my storage and read here in the forum that is very popular now overclocking such machines!
> What is max rpm for this motor type(industrial)
> Look the type-plate,and what means S2 15
> triangle good?
> ...



That is an awesome motor! You would not need to do a thing to it to make it usable in EV - I just hope the weight is <100kg. Should be for a 132 frame.
170V for 50kW continuous 15min is perfect. Run at ~350V for 4,000+ RPM. You'd prob get 80-100kW for <2min.
If you don't want it, i'll buy it from you


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

It is a Krautler Marine motor. They are very common in Germany.









They are intended to be ran overclocked, hense the liquid cooling. 

The 49KW rating is at 104 Hz, what we would call over clocked to begin with. A comparible rating would be at 60Hz(and would be much lower than the rated [email protected]).

It needs to be in a light weight vehicle. (Just my guess)

Miz


----------



## nesto (Oct 4, 2010)

Wich Motor is better for overclocking?

This Kräutler Motor or the Siemens 1PV5135-4WS14??

I mean in Peak power....


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

nesto said:


> Wich Motor is better for overclocking?
> 
> This Kräutler Motor or the Siemens 1PV5135-4WS14??
> 
> I mean in Peak power....


Neither. You would basically run either at at the nameplate settings. Both are similar continuous power. They have already been rated at short intervals (<15mins) rather than indefinetely such as industrial motors.

"Overclocking" can be loosely tied to running an industrial (50-60hz) motor at higher frequency/speed and therefore power. I would more likely classify "overclocking" as modifying or paralleling the windings of an industrial motor to lower its voltage to get more voltage bang-for-buck out of it. Essential, these motors are already "overclocked"


----------

